
Apply HN: Cards – the single place to see all your customer's activity - cardsis
Working name: Cards
Landing page: cards.is<p>Get the full customer picture from all of your customer data.<p>TL;DR: Web-based companies log customer data to a litany of apps (help desk, analytics, error tracking, automatic messaging). Cards brings it all together so you have the full picture of every customer.<p>Details:<p>Anyone who has ever run a website with customers has felt the pain of needing to have 5-10 tabs open when trying to resolve a customer issue - and that&#x27;s if you don&#x27;t invest tens of thousands of dollars into a custom-rolled solution that integrates widgets into a help desk like Zendesk.<p>But with amazing, new data tools being released every year, these custom-made solutions don&#x27;t keep up. And with the ability to turn on a new integration in Segment with one click, it&#x27;s time for a single solution that allows you to consume and act on all of this data in one place.<p>See a preview of what Cards could look like at cards.is<p>Open to any questions and or critical analysis of this idea!
======
brudgers
If Zendesk can charge tens of thousands of dollars, why wouldn't cards.is be
able to charge approximately the same amount or more?

~~~
cardsis
In the long run, I think it could too, especially if it provides 10x the
value.

~~~
brudgers
The value proposition right now appears to be "cheaper than Zendesk" though.

